# Belgium TT coup?



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

*Belgium TT coupé*

hi fokes

here my TT

2.0tfsi with now 274hp 399.7nm

first parts audi q7 20" h&r coilovers









then smooth s-line bumpers



























with full milltek exhaust and tts rear skirt










3.2 black grill









tt rs grill









r8 oil and water stop,front (behind the grill) painted, headliight coffers painted, window wiper coffer painted









on bbs ck 20" + darker taillights









black fueltank cap
black fron audi logo
back on audi q7 but now polished









then on replica passat cc concept wheels



















fittin audi a8/a7 wheels









but first gona drive on real bbs le mans
center outside black bolds gold center










carbon pieces













































10x19 225/35 




































215/35 8.5 

















more pics from the bbs
http://s667.photobucket.com/albums/vv34/Golf-classic/bbs/

so thats my tt story 

:heart:


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Once again...

Best no color ever. Welcome! :thumbup:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Sweet car and wheels. Who makes the carbon pieces?


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

SEE!!! All the cool people have black cars!!!:thumbup: nice car!


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow! Very nice! Luv your car!



kendoist4162 said:


> SEE!!! All the cool people have black cars!!!:thumbup: nice car!


And some cool people have orange! LOL!:laugh:


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

OC=OrangeCrush said:


> Wow! Very nice! Luv your car!
> 
> 
> 
> And some cool people have orange! LOL!:laugh:


Word. SoCal. Word. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

great car... and great selection of rims)


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

kendoist4162 said:


> SEE!!! All the cool people have black cars!!!


Ahem.....White FTW


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

DarthTTs said:


> Once again...
> 
> Best no color ever. Welcome! :thumbup:


Exactly! 

And as such, my wife is now sporting that non-color.


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

SKNKWRX said:


> Who makes the carbon pieces?


http://www.carbon-works-berlin.de/


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

SKNKWRX said:


> Ahem.....White FTW


:laugh:
Yeap, but Gandalf is "The one ring"

We blacks are four rings.
:laugh:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

DarthTTs said:


> :laugh:
> Yeap, but Gandalf is "The one ring"
> 
> We blacks are four rings.
> :laugh:


One ring to rule them all .........I guess I could concede that white and black look equally good (when clean which black never is) as long as we all agree that white is clearly the faster color.


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

Love your TT and was following it on wheelwhores, too 

Will you be on MIVW this year?


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

offcourse i will be on MIVW

i never missed 1 show of them 


but first Wörthersee tour :heart:

there will be a TT meet and greet overthere


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Golf-classic said:


> offcourse i will be on MIVW
> 
> i never missed 1 show of them
> 
> ...



Jealouse! I think I am going to do the US Southern Worthersee.


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm looking forward to see you and your TT in person


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Golf-classic said:


> fittin audi a8/a7 wheels


What offset does these wheels have.


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

37


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

X212 said:


> 37


THX.
Would like to see these wheels in gloss black with 255/30ZR20" on a TT RS.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

R5T said:


> THX.
> Would like to see these wheels in gloss black with 255/30ZR20" on a TT RS.


I believe Rotiform could hook you up with a set of those. Their gloss black is amazingly deep.


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

fitted the bbs 




























just need the new red centercaps
there on the way :thumbup:


----------



## janjan (Jul 26, 2006)

Golf-classic said:


> fitted the bbs




your car btw is my phones screensaver. :thumbup:


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

hehe

did some cleaning on the car
also inside 
:thumbup:


----------



## raugusto (Apr 11, 2001)

nice car, congratulations. Love the wheels, the stance, the brakes....


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I like it a lot bud, may steal a few cues from you :laugh:


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

sanding the hood

was some bad painting on it


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

hi

and we have a new front and sideskirts

this time just new rs stuff.


and i love it :heart:

some pics

car is just done and enjoyed my weekend in England at e38


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

looks sick man


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

come on now you can go a little more lower than that :laugh:

looks great dude! your FB updates are dope :thumbup:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Not sure what's up with the whole "putting tires on that don't fit the rims" thing... really not my cup of tea. Love the black color, though!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

=)


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

and of summer
exit bbs

welcome

superturismo gt 19"
testfit


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

That looks really great.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Out of all of the wheels I see on your picture thread, the Audi Q7 look the very best. By a long, long shot. I know, that's just my opinion. But I see no love for the Audi wheels and I thought I would say how much I love them. I want to lick them and sleep with them, eat dinner with them, take them out to the movies....


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Amazing!

What offsets are you running on those LMs? :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

don't now

must measure them out

because the original offset is with the centers inside
and made them special there outside now


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Let me know once you get a chance to measure them out.
I think they look awesome on your car!


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

nice ride! 

Where did you get the carbon interior pieces? OSIR?


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

no from http://www.carbon-works-berlin.de


and we have some oz superturismo GT 19"


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Soooooo EVIL!!!11!


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?....172930179464584.42077.105555472868722&type=3


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

so DOPE!

Aren't those LMs for sale now? I think I saw them on wheelwhores


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Golf-classic said:


>


Broken-looking (IMO). :thumbdown:


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

bbs are for sale yes

what you mean with broken looking?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Golf-classic said:


> bbs are for sale yes
> 
> what you mean with broken looking?


It's the wrong size tire for the rim (far out of the engineer spec range for the tire I assume). The tire literally looks like it's being peeled from the rim. It's kind of like a massive triple-decker spoiler on the back of a street car: it's hard to convince yourself that it looks good if you know it's actually hurting performance.

Just one person's opinion of course...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

^^^^has never heard of stance.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

NeverOEM said:


> ^^^^has never heard of stance.


THIS! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

NeverOEM said:


> ^^^^has never heard of stance.


Another sweet ride for the "stance" fans:










It could use another inch or two of lowering in the front to reach truly awesome status.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

stance is the science about BALANCING offset, wheel width, stretch, and poke. I can understand if you're not a fan of the style, but I think it looks awesome. A lot of people would, as well. Unless the stretch is getting to the level of stupid, it's not even that bad. Stiffens up the sidewall, that's good. We don't all want quick plug harnesses.


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

how u switch off the magride with h&r? or your car was w/o them?


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm with Marty on this. Sorry if I don't get "stance" either.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Marty said:


> It's the wrong size tire for the rim (far out of the engineer spec range for the tire I assume). The tire literally looks like it's being peeled from the rim. It's kind of like a massive triple-decker spoiler on the back of a street car: it's hard to convince yourself that it looks good if you know it's actually hurting performance.
> 
> Just one person's opinion of course...


Lol facepalm 


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

NeverOEM said:


> stance is the science about BALANCING offset, wheel width, stretch, and poke. I can understand if you're not a fan of the style, but I think it looks awesome. A lot of people would, as well. Unless the stretch is getting to the level of stupid, it's not even that bad. Stiffens up the sidewall, that's good. We don't all want quick plug harnesses.


And this. 


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

It's all about preference and what you want your car to look like. I personally feel that a stanced car is aesthetically pleasing than a stock ride height car. Before bashing, one should understand or even research before bashing on a certain look of a car. Understandably some of you are new to the MK2 section on here - we have been accepting of different styles of modifying- being stance, tracking, OEMplus or keeping it factory. It seems that since the TTRS came out and we are starting to have a older generation group of members on here that aren't so fond of certain styles. Just keep in mind some us were here first and this sort of bashing didn't happen until recently.

Belgium TT has one of the best looking TT/TTS/TTRS cars out there. Like it or not, it's the truth.


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

^this; don't even know half these scrubs. Freakin' band wagon jumpers, we were here before the TT was cool!


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm going to agree with Marty on this one. I liken this to people putting giant spoilers on top of the trunks of 4 door sedans because they think it looks cool. It does not. It makes them look rediculous, and generates more snickers than smiles. I love modified cars too, but not when they don't make engineering sense to do so.

Yeah, so I'm new to the TT. That doesn't automatically disqualify me from an opinion. Since when does ones forum longevity dictate the right to comment?

Ultimately, Golf Classic can do what he wishes to his car. However, by posting pictures of it on a forum he should expect opinions, both for and against, of the modifications he has done. My opinion is that he's gone too far, and I laughed the first time I saw this. If he's looking for laughs, he's succeeded.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I should add, however, that the other mods he's done look fantastic.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

NeverOEM said:


> ^this; don't even know half these scrubs. Freakin' band wagon jumpers, we were here before the TT was cool!



Meh. My first VAG product was a 1969 Kharmann Ghia convertible picked up in high school in 1972. Had 1979 and 1981 Scirocco's, 1983 Rabbit GTI...joined the Vortex in 1999 when I got my first Audi, a MKI TT. Somehow lost my log in but re-upped while waiting for a 2004 R32 that never materialized. I've earned my VAG cred and I still don't get tire-stretching and "stancing."


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Note: Sarcasm is lost on the TT crowd.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Note: Sarcasm is often lost over the interweb.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Understandable; important to look out for word choice and overzealous punctuation.

But back on topic, stance is the style of choice in the Volkswagen/Audi scene at the moment. If anyone really wants to consider themselves a proper enthusiast, they must acknowledge this. Not agree or support, but acknowledge. I'm definitely more a man of functionality over form; I haven't gone without my car for as long as I have to make sure I'll win shows. I hate show cars so I know where people come from. But I like my cars to have proper stance, and it's only by the people who push the fitment to its limits do we find what is actually capable to squeeze under the arches of some cars. Keep in mind, stance generally includes wide wheels, and motorsport benefits from wider track and more rubber.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

NeverOEM said:


> Note: Sarcasm is lost on the TT crowd.


This. I seemed to piss off certain new members bc of my comments on here that were taken serious.

Off topic- when are you going to spank some TTRSs? 


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

NeverOEM said:


> Understandable; important to look out for word choice and overzealous punctuation.
> 
> But back on topic, stance is the style of choice in the Volkswagen/Audi scene at the moment. If anyone really wants to consider themselves a proper enthusiast, they must acknowledge this. Not agree or support, but acknowledge. I'm definitely more a man of functionality over form; I haven't gone without my car for as long as I have to make sure I'll win shows. I hate show cars so I know where people come from. But I like my cars to have proper stance, and it's only by the people who push the fitment to its limits do we find what is actually capable to squeeze under the arches of some cars. Keep in mind, stance generally includes wide wheels, and motorsport benefits from wider track and more rubber.


Well stated. 


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> Meh. My first VAG product was a 1969 Kharmann Ghia convertible picked up in high school in 1972. Had 1979 and 1981 Scirocco's, 1983 Rabbit GTI...joined the Vortex in 1999 when I got my first Audi, a MKI TT. Somehow lost my log in but re-upped while waiting for a 2004 R32 that never materialized. I've earned my VAG cred and I still don't get tire-stretching and "stancing."


I think you misunderstood the point. Before the new members came out, we were an laid back, awknowledged everyone's taste in modifying group of members. As with every growing community, you're going to have different chemistry with new members coming in- since then I think there has been more bickering, bashing, and unfriendly competition on here.

Personally the interwebz is not serious business  so there's no need to prove your VAG credentials. You're cool in my book for owning a TT :thumbup;


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

TheSandeman said:


> Off topic- when are you going to spank some TTRSs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone4.


RSs? Hell man, I'm gonna go kill some R8s. Hopefully December, the last hiccup should have been resolved this week, now I just need to give them "motivation" if you know what I'm saying. I'll drop you a line when it happens, maybe you can pick me up from the airport and drive me down there :laugh:


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

TheSandeman said:


> Personally the interwebz is not serious business


Dude, Are you serious?!?

Interwebz is serious business!
Many e-thugs have gotten killed because of internet!


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

dogdrive said:


> Dude, Are you serious?!?
> 
> Interwebz is serious business!
> Many e-thugs have gotten killed because of internet!


Damn keyboard warriors are killing civilian newbs


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

NeverOEM said:


> RSs? Hell man, I'm gonna go kill some R8s. Hopefully December, the last hiccup should have been resolved this week, now I just need to give them "motivation" if you know what I'm saying. I'll drop you a line when it happens, maybe you can pick me up from the airport and drive me down there :laugh:


You know it- I'm a face page, email, pm and txt away. Lmk when you're around!


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Somewhere I remember seeing a few pictures of stock TT RS wheels with the rim just slightly protruding. It's a pretty unique look that I like myself. 

Speaking of stance, anyone have some pictures of a TT with a little negative wheel camber?


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

TheSandeman said:


> Damn keyboard warriors are killing civilian newbs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone4.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Ultimately, Golf Classic can do what he wishes to his car. However, by posting pictures of it on a forum he should expect opinions, both for and against, of the modifications he has done. My opinion is that he's gone too far, and I laughed the first time I saw this. If he's looking for laughs, he's succeeded.


got no problems with neg. comments 
your like it or not
you proberly not so i'm not crying or something :laugh:

next summer i driving back on 20" btw


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

neonova6 said:


> Somewhere I remember seeing a few pictures of stock TT RS wheels with the rim just slightly protruding. It's a pretty unique look that I like myself.
> 
> Speaking of stance, anyone have some pictures of a TT with a little negative wheel camber?


mine, the best i could find :thumbup:


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

TheSandeman said:


> mine, the best i could find :thumbup:


Noice! Thanks for the pic Sandman! There's something very appealing about that look that I really like!


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I should add, however, that the other mods he's done look fantastic.


I agree - I never would have heard about carbon works in Berlin if it weren't for his posting. 

I ordered the glovebox trim, door handles, and transmission surround from them. Yes, it was expensive - but I didn't like the look of brushed aluminum when all the other interior TT parts are hypersilver.

These CF pieces are by far the most beautiful I have ever seen - they look like jewelry. 

But then again, some people don't like the look of CF under any circumstances. 

To me, that is what the forum is for - exchanging ideas and trying out new looks. No one will like everything - why should you - unless you are leaving your car bone stock, we are are all looking to add our own personal touch to what would otherwise be just a store-bought product. 

What is fascinating is how powerful are the psycho-cultural connotations of these "personal touches" (even beyond those of the car choice in itself) and how finely calibrated the responses can be. Of course the advertsing people know this inside and out and spend a lot of resources in honing a brands images.

Probably nothing pushes more buttons than stance because it seems to represent the total domination of form over function. But it also breaks down along generation and class lines. If you look at Eurotuner magazine ALL the young guys are building stanced showcars. I personally don't like the look in the same way I don't like the look of pants belted at mid thigh - but I am an old fart. If I'm honest with myself, I remember how my long hair in the 60's pissed off the older folks then as well. 

The forum has plenty of room for opinions, but they shouldn't be offered or taken as personal attacks. I think imodtts started a sticky making this same point several years ago.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

TT412GO said:


> I agree - I never would have heard about carbon works in Berlin if it weren't for his posting.
> 
> I ordered the glovebox trim, door handles, and transmission surround from them. Yes, it was expensive - but I didn't like the look of brushed aluminum when all the other interior TT parts are hypersilver.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% with all of that, actually. The ultimate joy is making the ride your very own. Every car enthusiast does something to the car that's unique, and it should be encouraged. Besides, if every car looked identical and factory OEM, the roads would be pretty boring, right?


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

TheSandeman said:


> mine, the best i could find :thumbup:


Nice.
Do you have to rotate your tires more often? Do they wear out unevenly? With this setup, the car does look more "planted" to the road. Oddly, it also makes it look more heavy, if that makes any sense. It's strangly appealing to me, and I can't quite figure out why, other the purely visual aesthetics.

And, on the left appears to be a Honda CRX, right? I had one of those. What a fantastic little car that was. 45 MPG easily.


----------



## litespeed65 (Nov 8, 2006)

In the photo of the silver TT, it looks like one of the occupants of the Honda is giving it a big thumbs down!


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Nice.
> Do you have to rotate your tires more often? Do they wear out unevenly? With this setup, the car does look more "planted" to the road. Oddly, it also makes it look more heavy, if that makes any sense. It's strangly appealing to me, and I can't quite figure out why, other the purely visual aesthetics.
> 
> And, on the left appears to be a Honda CRX, right? I had one of those. What a fantastic little car that was. 45 MPG easily.


yep thats a CRX, with the passenger rear wheel wobbling as he drove :screwy: cant see it too well but thats the passenger giving me a thumbs down after i wouldnt race him :laugh:

as for tire wear, there is more inner wear than anything else - i did take the time after every 1k miles to check the tires to make sure it was time to rotate. neg camber and even postive, does eat at your tires more than neutral camber. i dont have camber plate or anything of that nature, the car naturally cambered out once i "slammed" the car. pics for lowering reference









now im about 1.5" higher and camber is less noticeable


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Golf-classic said:


> got no problems with neg. comments
> your like it or not
> you proberly not so i'm not crying or something :laugh:
> 
> next summer i driving back on 20" btw


Thats the spirit man. Screw what anyone else says, do what makes you happy because life is far too short to listen to lame critics. Keep it goin' man!


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

TheSandeman said:


> yep thats a CRX, with the passenger rear wheel wobbling as he drove :screwy: cant see it too well but thats the passenger giving me a thumbs down after i wouldnt race him :laugh:
> 
> as for tire wear, there is more inner wear than anything else - i did take the time after every 1k miles to check the tires to make sure it was time to rotate. neg camber and even postive, does eat at your tires more than neutral camber. i dont have camber plate or anything of that nature, the car naturally cambered out once i "slammed" the car. pics for lowering reference
> 
> ...


Those 18"s, any rubbing speed bump issues that low?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

gogogadget said:


> Those 18"s, any rubbing speed bump issues that low?


going over speed bumps? thats not in my vocabulary when im this low


----------



## ( . )( . )TTlovin (Jun 20, 2011)

What suspension is that Sandeman ??


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Love the user name Lover lol
They're h&r coilovers


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## ( . )( . )TTlovin (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks ,,,,but how do you go so low ? i have KW and im not crazy low like you??


----------



## ( . )( . )TTlovin (Jun 20, 2011)

( . )( . )TTlovin said:


> Thanks ,,,,but how do you go so low ? i have KW and im not crazy low like you??


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

( . )( . )TTlovin said:


> Thanks ,,,,but how do you go so low ? i have KW and im not crazy low like you??


PM me - I have a question about a set a wheels you had on your car. 

As for the suspension- I think the H&Rs go lower than KWs. But if you PM me I can go more in depth. 


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

i ride h&r on my Tt 

new parts
Osir TTRS Carbon front spoiler
Osir O-pod 
tt s-line stearing wheel Alcanterra









the spoiler comes more out then the original rs spoiler too


----------



## Mk4SR (Nov 20, 2010)

God, that's a sweet car!


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

and we have another up-date

rear full carbon spoiler



















:heart:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

TheSandeman said:


> yep thats a CRX, with the passenger rear wheel wobbling as he drove :screwy: cant see it too well but thats the passenger giving me a thumbs down after i wouldnt race him :laugh:


LOL I got a thumbs down from two people in a Pontiac GTO....after I mauled them 3 times in a row rolling. OP car is looking sick!


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice build! :thumbup:

Big fan of carbon fiber...wish there were more places to tastefully apply it and more companies that offered it.


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

long time no up-dates

here are my latest pics


black corniche 19"




























see the repo on eurotuner: http://www.eurotuner.be/audi-tt-may-the-force-be-with-you/

some video's from the exhaust


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The most interesting about your car are the Recaro's.


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

very nice build... look great lowered!


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Always a fan of your car.
Looks great on them black wheels! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

R5T said:


> The most interesting about your car are the Recaro's.


like them more then the original recaro seats
they have that more sportive look


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

*Nice necrothreadmancy*

How do you go about getting product from Carbon Works? Their site isn't set up in a traditional e-commerce way. I assume that every piece is bespoke with nothing "in stock."

So, you send them an email (contact through web site) with a request and they get back to you with a quote?

Any 'murican folks dealt with them?


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

you must e-mail them

send pictures from the pieces that must be done

send the pieces
pay it

and then they only start on it


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

Golf-classic said:


> ... send the pieces ...


Oh. So it's a CF veneer.


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

omg, it's beautiful !!!
great wheels and seats

black beast


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

Where do you get the carbon fiber RS spolier top piece from?

Oh wait, you dont have an RS spoiler. Anyway, where did you get the spoiler? Maybe they have an RS version.


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

i have sold the carbon spoiler
it was a little other carbon color then my other carbon pieces (more gold-look)

i have no idea from what brand that piece was
had buyed it from Ebay

can't you buy the spoiler in carbon from audi themself?


----------



## dele (Nov 18, 2008)

MoreGooderTT said:


> generates more snickers than smiles.


Good cos I'm hungry.

OP, you've got one of the best TT's I've ever seen. and I seen a lot :thumbup:


----------



## lude219 (Sep 26, 2012)

I gotta say, those corniches look the best out of all the wheels you've had so far. Understated yet very menacing.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

dele said:


> Good cos I'm hungry.
> 
> OP, you've got one of the best TT's I've ever seen. and I seen a lot :thumbup:


I am sure you have seen a lot of british TiTies mate :laugh::laugh:


----------



## dele (Nov 18, 2008)

dogdrive said:


> I am sure you have seen a lot of british TiTies mate :laugh::laugh:


With interiors like ours, they come with the territitty :laugh:


----------

